# Dead tads?



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, my mom was trying to look at my eggs today with out asking me and accidently flipped one of the petri dishes over. The dish had 3 eggs. 1 egg was a bad egg but the other 2 the tads were just starting to break out of the egg. One I saw wiggling its tail a little even. Well now since what happened I havn't saw them move at all. Do you think their dead? I'm pretty not in the best of mood right now... If you guys can help that would be great.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Tads are pretty lethargic at that stage. Iv'e flipped eggs upside down, by accident, and the tads still lived. best of luck!

-Mike-


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanks. But their not moving really, is that okay?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If I where you I would keep on treating them as if they are alive. give it a few days, you'll be able to tell if they are dead or not. Better to ensure they are dead then flush down perfectly good tads!

-Mike-


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah true, thanks.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, playing dead is quite common in young tads. Don't toss it until it gets fuzzy.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, what do you mean fuzzy? Like the tad get fuzzy?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea I think he means fuzzy like moldy.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay, well I havn't gave up on them yet. My buddy Derek told me not to flush em just because their now moving, because they would still be alive. So ill give them a chance still. I sure do hope they will make it..


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sucks she fumbled them but atleast shes taking a positive interest in your hobby. Id love for my wife to take interest. Hope they are ok. I would assume they fine. Im sure you mom feels horrible about it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, she felt really bad. But good news, I saw 1 wiggling a little bit, so they will be fine.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Wouldn't be suprised if they do make it. Think of the wild; how many storms would go by that would disrupt a clutch of eggs? Dart Tads are adaptable to many situations that herps don't realize. If by chance they don't get past, you'll know when there's mold. Have fun raising them!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright thanks, and that is true about in the wild. Thanks.


----------

